# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  i guess i am a little ocd

## plainstud

ok its not little its huge haha. i am really ocd. almost a part of my personality now.help me....help me stop it. it is taking me over like a mutation like spiderman in that one movie....hahah ok that was random but yeah lets talk about ocd here, maybe i can even help i used to be a lot better at dealing with it. until i just gave in again lol.

----------


## plainstud

no i do not take meds.
what i mean is that, i have to do several things over in lots of part of my interactions through the day. when i think something i sometimes think it multiple times. and when i say something i say it few times too. most of the time i am fine, but when i am reminded of repeating things i can't help it but repeat things. maybe its just a habit, i will try to stop it now  ::): .

----------

